# Orijen



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

6 fish or Regional Red. will the fish give a shiney better coat. what one do you all feel is better. thanks


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My vote is to rotate between the two.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

give your dog the large breed puppy as discussed.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

im going to. thanks. but was just seeing how people feel about thes two types. might have given to my dog when he was older and not needing puppy food


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

every dog will react differently... some dogs will actually get greasy on orijen and develop tear stains


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

stick with the LBP as long as he will eat. Even after he isn't a pup. Many dogs seem to like it better than the adult food from Orijen.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I would definitely rotate the two once he reaches adulthood, if he does well on Orijen


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would rotate between them, hands down. 

I never recommend feeding one food all the time, day after day... variety is key.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I also like the idea of rotating, but start with 6 Fish first. More omega 3 (crude omega 3 is 1.2%, while it's 0.8% for Red) for skin and coat health since it's fish-based (especially from the salmon and salmon oil). But, pick up a bag of Regional Red when you see it if the use by date is good; it's in limited supply and not always available.


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe you can feed him 6 fish as a puppy, the numbers are good.


----------

